
Why open science failed after the gulf oil spill - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/03/why-open-science-failed-after-the-gulf-oil-spill.ars
======
akadien
I was involved with the state government and scientific response to the GOM
oil spill, and I can say it was disturbingly disappointing to see the degree
of subjectivity and bias in all aspects of estimates. Every academic had a
model, every government official had a political agenda, and every lawyer had
a client. A reasonable estimate of the amount of oil spilled will never be
known publicly. But, I hear stories from GOM fishermen that massive oil globs
are still out there.

